# (Looking for) Pride FC tshirt?



## FourS (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello there,

Sorry if this is the wrong subsection, wasn't quite sure where to put it!

I'm looking to get this particular Pride FC tshirt










Which I believe is the same one Cro Cop wore here (from 1:30):






Was wondering if anyone possibly knows where I could get one? It doesn't seem to be on either UFC US or UFC UK stores, which may mean that my best bet is to get it made on a custom design site.

Thanks


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ive been looking for one of these for a while too, I dont know why the UFC dont do a custom run of them as they would fly out. Your best bet may be to get one made


----------



## FourS (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello marc - thanks for the reply!

If they just made a limited run to sell the would go like crazy! I may as well try get one custom made  Could you possibly recommend a decent shop for custom design shirts? Or would somewhere like zazzle/cafe press be fine?

Thanks


----------



## Baggsy (Apr 7, 2010)

Just took a quick look on ebay and found people selling them, not sure if they will be official or not but worth a look if your after one


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

They will 100% not be official if you get them on the Ebay. I would be inclined to use Zazzle or something like that, you can get screen prints done, i tend to use Applescreenprint based in Newcastle as they are really good, but you would need to get a minimum of 12 Tee's if you are doing this. you can always sell the others on, but i would only do it to your mates etc...as Zuffa get a bit pissed off over this whole copyright Hoop la


----------



## FourS (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah the ones on eBay are custom-made as well, though some look quite decent and are cheap enough.

Might try and use Zazzle to see how well it works  I'm reluctant to buy off of ebay but may also give it a go as they aren't too expensive!

Cheers


----------

